# Cordless auger



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

buggs said:


> I destroyed my 18v DeWalt useing a 6" auger on 1 hole, (used 2 batteries) in 10" of ice, never did make it all the way thru. Tore the clutch up pretty bad. I am really skeptical about some of the success folks are claiming with 18v drills, considering there are other folks posting that they're a gimmick unless you have a 24 volt drill. Maybe a 4 or 5" auger with exceptional blades on a 24 volt. talked with others who have abandoned this idea as well, several of whom posted in some of these forums. I want to see someone, or a video, of a name brand 18v cordless turning a 6 or 8" auger thru 10" of ice before I make another attempt???


Your doing something wrong then..maybe get your blades sharpened. I bought a refurbished 18 volt dewalt hammerdrill strictly for ice fishing because i didnt want to burn up the tools i use for work. Before that i used a normal 18 volt. Never had a problem with either using a 5 inch lazer. 2 batteries last me all day. Im not a big fan of dewalt(im a makita guy).....but you can buy the 18v xrp batteries 2 for $99....which is cheap compared to other brands.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

The auger is key - sharp and an easy cutter like a Nils. I've used the 18volt Ryobe with a

6 inch auger and it works fine, but not near as well as I expect my new 36volt Bosch to.

If you do a little math you'll see the big difference in the volume of ice that you're

asking an 8" auger to remove as compared to a 6". It's almost twice the volume of

ice, so the drill has to do twice the work.

If anyone is looking for an adapter for a Nils, 586-872-4620 is a good source with great

quality and real fast delivery.

.


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't even bother with the drill if you have a Nils, no need!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jepik (Jan 26, 2005)

buggs...google ..it will show a lot videos.


----------

